# Newb here with some ORE?



## davidhorton_002 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wanna start off by thanking you guys for this forum its amazing!

Found this when i was up crystal hunting in Montana. Took it to a place in town to have it looked at and the guy looked at it for a second and said it was nothin. But the more i look on this site I'm starting to think i might be on to something. I was hoping to get Rick's and other members 2 cents.


Thanks guys,

http://s1292.beta.photobucket.com/user/david_horton1/library/


----------



## etack (Nov 30, 2012)

You could get an assay done then you would know if it was something. I don't know rocks but I know you wont know till the assay is done.

Good luck
Eric


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah money is really tight and being that I live in a small town i would have no clue where to get it tested. just wanna find out if its worth it.


----------



## rparks3rd (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like ore with gold tracers in it to me.... But definatly a low grade. It can be crushed up and tested for the presence of gold with stannous chloride and then if you get color it has to be processed chemicaly to extract the gold. Also in ore that is gold bearing it usualy also has other precious metals in it including platinum and silver.


----------



## butcher (Dec 7, 2012)

If you cannot afford an assay, you cannot afford to mine the ore, and will most likely find yourself even poorer trying to mine an ore that you have not assayed, or with no clue of what your mining.

How would you know if a leach was successful, if you have no idea what the ore contained, or how would you decide on how to process or leach it without having some Idea how it might react with different acids or processes, or if one treatment to concentrate it would be better than another method.

Save up a couple of dollars and get that assay, before you waste a lot of money doing things without it.


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dude I was looking for crystal's when I found this, I was simply wanting to know if some of the members might be able to tell me if it has anything good or if its just pyrite. I have no intentions on ore mining, just thought it was a cool rock.
Thanks for your concern though


----------



## solarsmith (Dec 10, 2012)

If you think it has pyrite . Then by all means get it tested for gold. Why?

gold often is found inside of pyrite . could be any amount in it. only a fire assay will tell you how much... dont trust an xrf ( will read way to high) on pyrite gold ore... an assay cost less that a tank of gas... good luck . 

Bryan in denver colorado 303 503 4799


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you solarsmith for your reply. That helps me out a ton, i will call Brian this week.

Thank you for you time members!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

